# Phoenix Suns Forum Links



## ShuHanGuanYu (Feb 3, 2005)

Here is a collection of links that our Suns fans might find useful:



Miscellanous Suns Threads


2007-08 Phoenix Suns Offseason Thread 
BBB.net Suns fan roster 
Official Shawn Marion Appreciation Thread 
Phoenix Suns Ring of Honor 
Phoenix Suns Monthly Awards

BBF Phoenix Suns myspace

Arizona Newspaper Articles

Arizona Republic 

East Valley Tribune 


Phoenix Suns Blogs

Phoenix Suns Rising Blog 

6 Grams of Phat 


Useful Links


Hoopshype Salaries

This site is great if you are looking for any information regarding salaries. It also gives small scouting reports for almost every player in the league, which is great because it can help you get familiar with players you may have not followed very much. It also has a nice rumor page, where most of the news is regurgitated from other sites, but their sources have often been wrong on certain accounts.


82games.com

The ultimate site for stat freaks that simply cannot get enough numbers. It dives way deeper than the average stats, which can be useful. Remember, stats never tell the whole story, but they do tell a nice chunk of it. If you're stat crazy, this site should have you spinning for the rest of the year.


Knickerblogger 

Gives great team offensive and defensive efficiency statistics, and takes into account possessions per game.


Storytellers' Team Exceptions

This site is really useful in that it lists all the salary exceptions held by each team in the NBA, including expiration dates for trade exceptions.


NC Transaction Archives

Transaction archives that have seriously every transaction of the NBA recorded for your viewing pleasure.


NBA Draft.net

Nice site having everything to do with the upcoming drafts. They usually have mock drafts a couple years into the future, along with other useful articles scattered in between.


Basketball Reference

A plethora of statistical information dating way back when is held here, including draft results that had be fun to go back and look at.


Hoopsworld

This site has writers and articles that cover each team. While the best material you must pay for (which I would never do), there is still plenty to keep you satisfied every once in awhile. Beware though, many of their articles are written by fans rather than insiders of any sort. This can cause inaccuracies in information, something that they have become quite known for.


Newssites


RealGM

Usually is one of the first to break news or stories. Every once in awhile it will be found incorrect in its articles, but I have always found it to be a useful site. Best thing on this site is the Trade Checker tool, found near the top of the screen.


ESPN

ESPN's NBA newssite.


SI.com

Phoenix Suns Team Page


FoxSports

Fox Sports' NBA newssite.


CBS Sportsline

CBS Sportsline's NBA newssite.


Sports Illustrated

CNN and Sports Illustrated's NBA newssite.


Insidehoops

Provides daily lists of rumors and stories.


​


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

*Re: Suns Forum Links*

*New Site!

Check out SunsDynasty.com very resourceful site.*​


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

*Re: Suns Forum Links*

Updated the Miscellanous Suns Threads with this yr's offseason thread, new fan roster, Ring Of Honor, and Monthly awards.


Sunsdynasty.com did put us as a Suns related site with a link to here. I forgot about that til just now when I saw it here.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

*Re: Suns Forum Links*

Got Myspace? Add us

BBF Phoenix Suns myspace


----------

